# Rhodium vs. Chrome vs. Platinum Pen Kits



## Pipes (Apr 16, 2007)

I have used many many Chrome Pen Kits from Berea & Arizona Silhouette and have been very pleased with the kits and the
durability of finish of parts.

I was contemplating purchasing some Pen Kits form Wood N Whimsies
but they only offer Rhodium kits (that would be comparable to chrome) on this site. I called them and the person I spoke with
stated that Rhodium is comparable to Platinum but no one
really uses Platinum as it would be too cost prohibitive and they don't bother with Chrome plating. Arizona Silhouette & Berea explains platings on the website & catalog that their kits are real platinum instead of Rhodium for durability.  Berea & Arizona Silhouette have both chrome and platinum kits but no Rhodium which makes me wonder?

Rhodium , Chrome , or Platinum is there really an actual difference
in durability of finish ?  There is a considerable difference (over 1/3) in pricing which makes me think that Chrome is superior to Rhodium and Platinum is superior to Chrome and Rhodium.

Any thoughts or input?  I am not trying to start a war between 
sellers...Im just trying to ascertain which finish is actually the
best based on your experiences and/or what you know about these
finishes.

Thanks for your help
Guy (Pipes)


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 16, 2007)

Here is a link that gives more information on Rhodium plating:

http://www.artisanplating.com/faqs/rhodiumfaqs.html

My thoughts is that Rhodium and Platinum platings are almost the same.

In durability it would be titanium plating, Chrome plating then titanium plating, but this is all related to the thickness of the plating.... thicker is not always better.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 16, 2007)

From the information I've gathered in my perusal of the world wide web, Rhodium is in the "platinum family" and is very similar in appearance and durability to platinum, though less expensive (I know this doesn't hold true when comparing pen kit prices, but the plating is not the only thing that determines the cost of the kits).  Chrome is very durable and typically less expensive than either rhodium or platinum.  Chrome has a little less brilliant of a color to it than rhodium or platinum.  The choice is up to you what you want to spend your money on.  I typically do a lot more chrome than platinum when I can because of the cost and most customers can not tell the difference in the platings, they just think it is silver colored. I use platinum on pens that use higher end material to re-inforce the idea to the customer that it is a higher grade pen to justify the higher price.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jthompson1995_
> <br />From the information I've gathered in my perusal of the world wide web, Rhodium is in the "platinum family" and is very similar in appearance and durability to platinum, though less expensive (I know this doesn't hold true when comparing pen kit prices, but the plating is not the only thing that determines the cost of the kits).


Actually, the price of the three metals is dramatically different, however, keep in mind that the platings on our kits are typically a few thousandths of an ounce per pen.  

<u>Todays Prices</u>

Platinum - $1,293.00 per troy ounce
Rhodium - $6,500.00 per troy ounce
Metallic chromium - $7,500 <b>per metric ton</b>


----------



## Pipes (Apr 16, 2007)

Everything you say is all well and good...but of the three which do you think is the absolutely best most durable and lasting finish? I understand pricing differences, I want the best most durable plating on these pen kits for my customers.

Thanks!
Pipes



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 16, 2007)

I believe the platinum and rhodium platings are harder and more scratch resistant than chrome


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 16, 2007)

none of the three will stand up to abuse, they are after all plating, that being said the Rhodium and Platinum are the most scratch/wear resistant, but will chip easier than the Chrome, the Chrome will scratch easy and show signs of day to day use but will last longer. reason being is you cannot put as thick plating of Platinum/Rhodium both due to cost and it would be far to brittle and chip very easy. Titanium on the other hand give the best wear of all the common pen plating materials.  In a nutshell it all depends on the look you are going for, as all plating materials have their good points and their bad points, If you are trying to make a "Generational pen" I would try to find accent pieces made out of solid materials. Hope this helps.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe some manufacturer should create a straight titanium playing to have the silver color of the kits, but the durability of gold and black titanium.


----------



## Scott (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Guy!

Any of the three are what I would call durable finishes.  You would have a reasonable expectation that the finish would last the life of the pen.  I find chrome to be the most cost-effective durable finish out there.  The cost of most chrome kits come in about the same as the cheapo 24K gold kits, yet is much, much more durable.

The rhodium and platinum coatings are for a different crowd.  While being a durable finish, they are also what I would consider a "status" finish.  Platinum and rhodium are both precious metals, like gold, and therefore with them you get the status of having a precious metal finish.  They are perfectly fine finishes, I have used them both, and you would be happy with either.

So, if I am making a pen that doesn't need to have a "status" finish, I use chrome for white metal, and titanium for either gold or the smokey black look.  And when I do want a status finish, then it is pretty much either platinum or rhodium.  And the choice of which isn't really a matter of which is better or more glamorous, but rather a questions of whose kit I am using for said pen.

I hope this helps!

Scott.


----------

